

IPad jailbroken Who is desperate? - omfut
http://latestgeeknews.blogspot.com/2010/04/ipad-jailbroken-who-is-desperate.html

======
pbhjpbhj
If it's jailbroken then can they plug a camera into the space in the bevel and
get it working too?

